# Goblin Doom Diver



## TWormley (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello,

What is the purpose of the second doom diver in the goblin doom diver box? I was given one by a friend and it has the one that sits on the ramp and another one, what is he for?

I can't find anywhere in the rules that says you have to use the second one for anything, I was tempted to make it in to a second doom diver, but obviously I don't want to if I missed something.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

you can either make one or the other or combine the two. GW often puts extra stuff in a box so you can custom make your doomdiver to make it look like you want it to look. or you could turn it into a second one, its your choice.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats the one that looks "flying" right? He aint got any real use 
Many players use him as "guidingpoint", in other words they put him somwhere on the table to have a better view on which direction you want the Doom Diver to go in:good:


----------



## TWormley (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes he looks like he is flying, but there wasn't a flying stand. So I don't have to use him as a guide point then, just wondering as without a flying stand it will be a nuisance to use him?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

He should have had a flying stand, looks like you got a kit with a missing base.


----------



## TWormley (Dec 17, 2008)

Ahh I see, well in that case I think I wont bother with him as I don't have any spare. Considering it is 20 pounds worth of model I think I would rather they left the extra one out and knocked 5 pounds off the price.


----------

